# Tuner Motorsport Lines up for 250th Race At Indy



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Turner Motorsport, the leading BMW tuner in North America, will start its 249th and 250th professional races with the famed BMW brand at Indianapolis Motor Speedway on Friday, July 27th when the Grand American Rolex Sports Car and Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge Series makes their debut at the world's most famous racing facility.

"We have been proud to race professionally with BMW since 1998," said Will Turner. "250 races is a great achievement and we're ready for more. Grand-Am has been our home for 8 seasons. The series fits our business model very nicely. We finished second in the GS Championship in 2010 with Michael Marsal and Joey Hand, and won it in 2011 with Paul Dalla Lana and Bill Auberlen. Last year we also drove Paul to the BMW Sport Trophy as the most successful privateer BMW racer in the world. This season we've kept our M3 at the front of the Rolex GT class and Paul stands third in GT driver points."



A unique one-day format at Indy will see Turner line up two BMW M3s in the 2.5-hour Continental Tire race at 1:00 p.m. and at 4:10 p.m. roll out the team's Fire breathing GT class BMW M3 for the 3 -hour Rolex race. The morning will host one practice and one qualifying session for each class. The Speedway's 2.6 -mile, 13-turn road course, utilizing part of the famed oval and running in a clockwise direction, will be used for the Grand Am events.

The Rolex race is also the third and final race in the inaugural North American Endurance Championship. Based on finishes at the Rolex 24 at Daytona, the Sahlen's Six Hours of the Glen and Indy the GT class winner will receive the trophy and $50,000.00 on the podium at Indy. The Turner team has not finished out of the top-five in the last seven Rolex races, posting a win at Mid-Ohio and second place finishes at Road America and Watkins Glen in the last three events. Another podium result by Bill Auberlen, Paul Dalla Lana and Billy Johnson in the No. 94 machine could place them at the top of the NAEC.

With seven races complete in the ten race CTSCC season both the No. 96 M3 of Dalla Lana and Auberlen and the No. 97 M3 of Michael Marsal and Boris Said have posted season's-best fourth place finishes.

Live timing and scoring from practice, qualifying and both races can be found on grand-am.com. The Rolex race will be broadcast live beginning at 4:00 p.m. ET July 27th on SPEED television. The CTSCC race will be broadcast on SPEED television on Sunday, August 5th at 12:00 p.m. ET.


----------



## EnserioJose (Aug 11, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------

